
Show HN: Free (great) startup ideas to do whatever you want with - rwain
https://rdea.co
======
rwain
Have startup ideas that you never plan on actually doing?

We'll be featuring guests that are happy to give their best ideas away for
free.

One beautifully designed pitch deck in your inbox each week.

